# Leo and Corn Offspring



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What will i get if i breed the following leo's 

Super mack snow tremper albino ghost X Mack snow ghost 100% het tremper albino

What will i get if i breed the following corns

Hypo Lavender X Bloodred

Thanks


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

******* said:


> What will i get if i breed the following leo's
> 
> Super mack snow tremper albino ghost X Mack snow ghost 100% het tremper albino
> 
> ...


Can't help you on the corns but for the leos:

Super Mack Snow Albino Ghost (I'm assuming you mean a Hypo, at least thats what I class "Ghost" as) x a Mack Snow Ghost het Albino gives you:

Super Mack Snow Albino Ghost (either hypo or super hypo form)
Super Mack Snow Ghost het Albino (either hypo or super hypo form)
Super Mack Snow Albino
Super Mack Snow het Albino

Mack Snow Ghost (either hypo or super hypo form)
Mack Snow Ghost het Albino (either hypo or super hypo form)
Mack Snow Albino
Mack Snow het Albino

Not sure on the exact percentages on them but I know you'd roughly get 50% Macks and 50% Supers of varying morphs.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Corns: Hypo lav X Bloodred =

100% Normal het hypo, lavender and bloodred.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What about Hypo lavender X Bloodred Het Hypo Lavender?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

25% normal het bloodred, hypo, lavender.
25% hypo het bloodred, lavender.
25% lavender het bloodred, hypo.
25% hypo lavender het bloodred.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What about Hypo lavender het bloodred X Bloodred het hypo lavender?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

******* said:


> What about Hypo lavender het bloodred X Bloodred het hypo lavender?


12.50% het Bloodred, het. Hypo, het. Lavender 
12.50% Hypomelanistic, het Bloodred, het. Lavender 
12.50% Lavender, het Bloodred, het. Hypo 
12.50% Hypomelanistic, Lavender, het Bloodred 
12.50% Bloodred, het. Hypo, het. Lavender 
12.50% Bloodred, Hypomelanistic, het. Lavender 
12.50% Bloodred, Lavender, (Plasma) het. Hypo 
12.50% Bloodred, Hypomelanistic, Lavender


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What about

Bloodred Het Hypo Lavender X Bloodred Het Hypo Lavender


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

******* said:


> What about
> 
> Bloodred Het Hypo Lavender X Bloodred Het Hypo Lavender


6.25% Bloodred 
12.50% Bloodred het Hypo 
12.50% Bloodred het Lavender 
25.00% Bloodred het Hypo & Lavender 
6.25% Hypo Bloodred
12.50% Hypo Bloodred het. Lavender 
6.25% Lavender Bloodred (Plasma)
12.50% Lavender Bloodred (Plasma) het Hypo 
6.25% Hypomelanistic Lavender Bloodred (Hypo Plasma)


----------

